# Usuwanie programów z zależnościami, jak?

## spinerr

Witam,

Słuchajcie jak się usuwa programy z zależnościami?

tak nie da rady

# emerge --unmerge abc

znika wtedy tylko program abc

jeśli chce usunąć zależności czyli wszystkie inne programy które się skompilowały podczas wydawania polecenia # emerge -avt abc, to zgaduje że trzeba zrobić tak

# emerge --depclean

ale wtedy pisze że nie ma programu abc i koło się zamyka

emerge poleca mi jeszcze 

# emerge -a --update --deep --newuse world

ale to się wysypuje na pakiecie nvidia-settings który nie chce się skompilować.

Moim celem jest usunięcie programu abc z zależnościami (naturalnie tylko tymi które nie są wymagane przez inne później dodane programy bo inaczej zapanowałby chaos, emerge już chyba będzie o tym wiedział?).

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *spinerr wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Słuchajcie jak się usuwa programy z zależnościami?

 

```

emerge -aC abc

emerge -a --depclean
```

Problem jest taki, że emerge -a --depclean nic nie usunie, jeśli będą w systemie problemy z zależnościami (dlatego prosi o emerge -avuND world). Ale nie powinien narzekać na brak abc, jeśli nic od niego nie zależy.

 *spinerr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --depclean
> 
> ale wtedy pisze że nie ma programu abc i koło się zamyka

 

Widocznie coś zależy od abc.

```
emerge -av gentoolkit

equery d abc
```

 *spinerr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale to się wysypuje na pakiecie nvidia-settings który nie chce się skompilować.

 

To chyba temat na osobny wątek.

----------

## spinerr

ok rozgryzłem, zmieniłem w use wpis (gtk na -gtk) i przestało się czepiać  :Smile: 

druga sprawa ten pakiet  nvidia-settings w wersji 180.60 posiada chyba jakiś błąd, coś jest niezdefiniowane. Rozwiązanie jest podane w ostatnim i przedostatnim poście na stronie https://bugs.gentoo.org/290432. Problem był raportowany dwa miesiące temu a do dziś nie ma poprawki.

----------

